# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Agnesa Vuthaj në Miss World - VOTONI

## StterollA

Agnesa Vuthaj është përfaqësuesja e Shqipërisë me 4 dhjetor në konkursin e bukurisë Miss World 2004. Ajo është fituese e edicionit të fundit Miss Albania, ndërkohë që është edhe fituese e Miss Kosova 2003, pasi kishte rrëmbyer më parë edhe kurorën e Miss Peja. Ajo është studente në Fakultetin e Shkencave Politike në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Agnesa është zgjedhur si koordinatore për organizimin e konferëncës së UN model, pasi është çertifikuar si "The value based leadership programme and Friendship without Boarders". Ajo ka : hobi sportin, muzikën, udhëtimet dhe basketbollin. Flet gjuhën angleze dhe gjermane. Tani të gjithë lexuesit mund të votojnë nëpërmjet internetit për fituesen e Miss Wordl 2004, edhe nëpërmjet një linku që gazeta Shekulli ka vendosur në faqen e ssaj. Kjo votë sipas organizatorëve është e vlefshme për përzgjedhjen e Miss World 2004. 

_Pasaporta_
Emri: Agnesa Vuthaj 
Vjeç 18
Gjatësia: 1,75 cm
Vendlindja: Pejë
Shenja zodiakale: Ujori
Ka mbaruar shkollen e mesme Haxhi Zeka, ne Istog
Vazhdon studimet per Shkenca Politike, ne kolegjin e arteve dhe shkencave sociale(KASHS), ne Prishtine, dhe per prezantuese ne Akademin e Arteve te Bukura(AAB), po ashtu nje fakultet privat ne Prishtine.
Preferon letërsinë, muzikën, shëtitjet
Mban kurorat Miss Peja 2003, Miss Kosova 2003, Miss Albania 2004

_
Olsi Kolami
Shekulli_

http://www.missworld.tv/bio/bio.sps?iBiographyID=11527


Votoni Agnesen KETU.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ja me ne fund nje bukuri vertet Shqiptare.

----------


## camorra

ksai po qe i them femer , ja pra perse duet te jemi krenar qe jemi shqiptar , po ama shpresoi qe te qendroi ne shqiperi dhe jo te iki ku di une ne gjwermani per te pozuar ne ndonje reviste porno , shpresoi qe jo

----------


## korcaprincess

Agnesa esht vertet e bukur ! Ka nje mediterranean beauty, she is georgeous! I uroj fat ne Miss World.Shpresoj te fitoje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

_E dhashe dhe une kontributin tim modest me nje vote per Agnesen. Duket shume e mire.
Tek fotoja me rroba banjo nuk me pelqeu shume (tek pjesa e kembeve)... 
Mgjte, uroj qe te dale mire pse jo te fitoje!_

----------


## KaLTerSi

Dhe une ja dhash voten(me teper per shenje solidariteti si atdhetare, apo nuk duhej ta thoja kete? )
Ndersa mua Grinka, tek pjese e gjoksit mu duk ca mangut.
Sidoqofte, urime Missit tone.

----------


## Reina

Pas Greenit dhe une  :ngerdheshje:  

.....Gorgeous face!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## delirious

Fustanin e paska si flamuri  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MiLaNiStE

me verte shyqyr qe na doli i miss tamom 
yv osht pa rrena ene pa hilee

do i boj gropen kush svoton lol

----------


## gazi

jo vetem qe eshte shqiptare, por edhe qenka me bukura baco

----------


## sweet_babe

*Shume cute kjo goca.... 
Do zoti fiton ndonje cmim se si yll eshte*

----------


## Ildushka

Me qe s'po e themi ate qe po mendojme te gjithe... rri me shpresa se do e thote NJERI para meje.
Megjithese e votova.

----------


## ChuChu

Duket kjo qe eshte ushqyer me pite kosove se i ka faqet e beshme shume   :kryqezohen: 

Po kjo qafe?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## pagan

> Ja me ne fund nje bukuri vertet Shqiptare.


ka mundesi me shtjellu akoma, ku e pe shqiptaren ti ? nga çfare  tiparesh dallohen ato ?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dodoni

Shume e bukur. I urojme fat dhe vend te pare bukurise shqiptare. Edhe pse spara përcjell kompeticione të tilla dhe pothuaj nuk më interesojnë fare këto. Shqiptarët janë, duhet dhe do të jenë të parët gjithkund e edhe në missa.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> ka mundesi me shtjellu akoma, ku e pe shqiptaren ti ? nga çfare  tiparesh dallohen ato ?


Ne fakt ke te drejte.. shqiptaret rralle jane te bukura. [apo s'doje te thoje kete]
Fatkeqsisht, gjenotipin e fenotipin 'shqiptar' nuk e izoloj dot. Vajza ne fakt mund te duket fizikisht sllave. 

Kur thashe 'shqiptare' mendova se eshte prej 'kosovs', pasi ata kane identitet kombetar me te forte se sa ne te Shqypnis.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

> ka mundesi me shtjellu akoma, ku e pe shqiptaren ti ? nga çfare  tiparesh dallohen ato ?


  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Dakort me parafolsin: ajo te duket lebaneze (bile ato e kane fytyren me terheqese); meditarranse (hiq talione se s'eshte e hequr slim) dhe, te mos them qe ngjan me 1001 spanjollet e lagjes sime  

kuqe ajo qafja eshte pasoje e suxhukut  :i qetë:

----------


## pagan

me falni po se kisha me ironi, ndoshta e formulova pak shtremet pyetjen time. me thone te drejten mu me ngjan me enver hoxhen, tiparet e tij, sikur ta kishte gocen e vet.

albo thote qe enveri ishte çuni i bimbashit, hajde gjeje ket fill tani, hehehe!

ps; e ç'rendesi ka, vajza eshte me te vertet e bukur, shpresoj te fitoje si enveri dikur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Pash edhe zgjedhjen ketu.
Agnesa eshte me te vertete Shqiptarja me e bukur tani per tani.
I urroj sukses te madh ne zgjedhjen qe vijon dhe jam i sigurte qe do arrij larte ne piedestal,ia vlen!  :buzeqeshje: 
Suksese Agnesa

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## i_pakapshem

qekan nje cik te semure kta siper

ajo eshte tipike mediterranase 
floke te zeza, tipare te zeza
jasht mase e bukur eshte
fat te mbare ne konkurim dhe urime

----------

